# HELP WITH BUILD!! DigitalAquatics VS EcoZone Vivarium!!!



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

I need All of your help!! I WILL TAKE CRITICS OR ADVICE!!!! I DONT CARE IF YOU MAKE FUN OF ME.. I CANT SLEEP AT NIGHTS!!! NOW OVER THIS!!!!. I have been in the Hobby for for almost 4 years now. Im undertaking a Huge Vivarium project!! The Tank is 36 x 24 X 32 now I feel like a newbie again. I am uncertain with alot of things. Im stressed. so thats why I need everyones opinion.?

The custom Canopy is having two speakers flushed and installed with an RF Audio controller that causes 4 LED lights to react to music. ( so essentially will be playing lightening and thunder sounds ( which will be heard through the speakers in the canopy) speakers are plugged into the RF audio Control a microphone single input plug, and lights into the audio input plug while at the same time the lights flicker in motion inside the tank insinc with the thunder sounds) ( its almost done with some light tweaking needed).. NOW THE QUESTION!!!!!! PLEASE>> HELP!!! so far I have spent $2,500. im satisfied with this.. this project is setting me back nearly $9,000

IM SAYING ... IF IT WAS YOUR CHOICE!!! AND YOU HAD TO IF YOUR DART FROGS LIFE DEPENDED ON IT!!! IF YOU DID HAVE THE MONEY TO SPEND ON A VIVARIUM CONTROL SYSTEM!!! Which system would you YOU CHOOSE??? 

I want to insync my misters with these systems.. to turn on when the thunder and lightening starts. these systems can do this!!!

EcoZone Vivarium - Reptile Snake and Herp Environmental Control. Temperature, Lighting, Mister Control, Dimmable Lighting, Vivarium Terrarium Backgrounds ( I like this because you can buy the Dimmable Fluorescent Lighting Fixtures) but the does this mean that if I get a 36" fixture.. to be placed in the canopy. does the tank have to be bigger??? obvious the canopy has to be bigger than the fixture to HOUSE THE FIXTURE!!!

Digital Aquatics ( I love these because of the Lunar " Moonlight" simulator )Digital Aquatics

HerpSupplies.com - Reptile Supplies, Vivarium, Reptile Accessories, Reptile Habitat, Reptile Lighting, Zoo Med, Reptile Supply, Lizard Supplies, Reptarium, Rep-Cal, Flukers, Reptile Bedding, Fresh-Air Habitat, Reptile Heat Pads


is there such thing as Poison Dart Frog Addiction??? this is my 7th tank. is there rehab for this kind of non -mixed species sickness I have?? This is probably why i cant keep a girlfriend.. even though I was popular in School up in Canada. my girlfriend said " its me or the frogs" I said .. don't let the door hit your ass on the way out Pocahontas"


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never worked with either system so I can't say. I imagine either would work for you though. I mean if you are able to get the lights to flicker in response to thunder sounds, how is it that you are having trouble having the misters turn on? Maybe I'm not understanding what you are asking. Wouldn't you just have the mister pump on the same plug that your sound FX are plugged into? So when you press the RF clicker it turns on the mister and sounds?

In any rate I'm VERY interested in knowing how you setup light flickering to the sound of thunder. I've never been able to figure out how to do this inexpensively.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

VivariumWorks said:


> I've never worked with either system so I can't say. I imagine either would work for you though. I mean if you are able to get the lights to flicker in response to thunder sounds, how is it that you are having trouble having the misters turn on? Maybe I'm not understanding what you are asking. Wouldn't you just have the mister pump on the same plug that your sound FX are plugged into? So when you press the RF clicker it turns on the mister and sounds?
> 
> In any rate I'm VERY interested in knowing how you setup light flickering to the sound of thunder. I've never been able to figure out how to do this inexpensively.


I ordered a kit from this website!!LED Sound Reacting Light Strip Kits: LED Music Lights 

and I ordered ( Plug and play speakers with an ipod) and ordered different thunder and lightening sounds from itunes. its REALLY NOT EXPENSIVE... just alot of time setting up!! it works great. INFACT AWESOME!!!!


YOU ARE RIGHT... I want to get them in the same plug!!! this is why I want to get one of those systems ( to get the misting system running the same time the music comes on) but the EcoZone also can dim the lights to simulate dusk and dawn and span the light into a 30 minute gradual increase until " noon time " sun... and then a 30 minute decrease ( for the dusk)

I do not have photos.. because I want to get finished with my project.. so the progress photos can be posted from start to finish without leaving people hanging..


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Me personally I would contact both EcoZone and Digital Aquatics, explain exactly what I wanted to do, then see which one of them are willing to make it work. If you are spending that kind of money there should be no issues with either of them personally working with you to give you the end result you want.

Can not wait to see the final build.

I also know there was someone on the forums that also created a controller (can not find the thread) that I am sure could customize one to your needs.

Tony


----------



## AquaZamp (May 9, 2011)

*Go with the EcoZone*

I have an EcoZone in use at my home. I have used it on my chameleons and with my leopard gecko. 

Contact Tony at EcoZone, he is great. 

The unit now has a humidity and temp probe that can be used with the unit. This is great for those of us concerned with humidity. The features of monitoring the unit online when you are away from home is great. I used to have my unit setup on my home network so I could check it from my iPhone.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Go with the EcoZone*



AquaZamp said:


> I have an EcoZone in use at my home. I have used it on my chameleons and with my leopard gecko.
> 
> Contact Tony at EcoZone, he is great.
> 
> The unit now has a humidity and temp probe that can be used with the unit. This is great for those of us concerned with humidity. The features of monitoring the unit online when you are away from home is great. I used to have my unit setup on my home network so I could check it from my iPhone.


Now THAT is B!tchn'! I'd love to be able to have my setups real-time data on my iphone. Hmm.... I may be considering one of these now...


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

The digital aquatics system has the same capabilities... I think.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Go with the EcoZone*



AquaZamp said:


> I have an EcoZone in use at my home. I have used it on my chameleons and with my leopard gecko.
> 
> Contact Tony at EcoZone, he is great.
> 
> The unit now has a humidity and temp probe that can be used with the unit. This is great for those of us concerned with humidity. The features of monitoring the unit online when you are away from home is great. I used to have my unit setup on my home network so I could check it from my iPhone.



very cool!!! thank you!!!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Go with the EcoZone*



VivariumWorks said:


> Now THAT is B!tchn'! I'd love to be able to have my setups real-time data on my iphone. Hmm.... I may be considering one of these now...



hahaha holy crap.. this is really sick... I didnt know it could do that!!!


----------



## fowler.alex (Jul 5, 2010)

I have the Digital Aquatics Herpkeeper. I have it for a 6'x2.5'x2.5' vivarium for a Red-tail Boa. I haven't had it long but let me tell you, AWESOME. The unit controls the lights, heat, misting, everything. I have access from the internet anywhere in the world to view stats and control it. I also have access to view stats from my Android phone. A very wonderful setup, They have a storm mode in the works now, will be very interesting. Also it has the capabilities to ramp lights up and down, run moonlight off the lunar cycle and run pumps, absolutely amazing. let me know if you have any questions.

Alex


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

fowler.alex said:


> I have the Digital Aquatics Herpkeeper. I have it for a 6'x2.5'x2.5' vivarium for a Red-tail Boa. I haven't had it long but let me tell you, AWESOME. The unit controls the lights, heat, misting, everything. I have access from the internet anywhere in the world to view stats and control it. I also have access to view stats from my Android phone. A very wonderful setup, They have a storm mode in the works now, will be very interesting. Also it has the capabilities to ramp lights up and down, run moonlight off the lunar cycle and run pumps, absolutely amazing. let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Alex


Does it have the ability to control more than one tank? I have darts and tree frogs.. each have different temp and humidity requirements.


----------



## fowler.alex (Jul 5, 2010)

As we speak they are in the works for a module that has 4 temperature probes, so yes you will be able to control multiple cages, the only limit is 4 modules together, but the power strip runs 4 plugs. So you could run maybe 3 different heaters and one big mist system for all 4 cages.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

fowler.alex said:


> I have the Digital Aquatics Herpkeeper. I have it for a 6'x2.5'x2.5' vivarium for a Red-tail Boa. I haven't had it long but let me tell you, AWESOME. The unit controls the lights, heat, misting, everything. I have access from the internet anywhere in the world to view stats and control it. I also have access to view stats from my Android phone. A very wonderful setup, They have a storm mode in the works now, will be very interesting. Also it has the capabilities to ramp lights up and down, run moonlight off the lunar cycle and run pumps, absolutely amazing. let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Alex


Storm mode??? thats awesome!!!
Alex, it sounds great!! question. Do I have to buy different things for the DA Herpkeeper?? like the main controller or do I have to buy the main controller and the MLC module as well????


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

erlese said:


> Storm mode??? thats awesome!!!
> Alex, it sounds great!! question. Do I have to buy different things for the DA Herpkeeper?? like the main controller or do I have to buy the main controller and the MLC module as well????


Why not do some research on your own? This information is easily found on the digital aquatics website.


----------



## SanduskySerpents (Mar 2, 2011)

I just did searched on there website for the herpkeeper and didnt find any info on storm mode. The only info i found was on a forum stating it does nothing as of now, an unprogramed feature? I'm confused.


----------



## EcoZoneTon (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi there erlese,
Sorry for being a little late on this thread.

Would like to introduce myself, I am Tony, the designer of the EcoZone controller. I can help you out for sure!

When comparing the EcoZone to others, if you are looking for the best, there really is no comparison to the EcoZone, when you check into the details, nothing is really matched by the competition. Sounds like you are no-compromise sort, then I think the answer will become very clear.

Best is to shoot me an email with the problems you are looking to solve, and I will definitely help you out, be it misting system control, dimmable vs non-dimmable lighting, etc. even if you need help with non-ecozone items, no problem. My customers, future customers, and others will tell you I am always willing to help. 

[email protected]

The EcoZone system does so much, it is hard to get it all out, but will highlight a few items here. One thing I can tell you is that with EcoZone there is no hype, what we describe to you is supported and works, the way you would expect.

Read a few highlights here:

1. EcoZone has 4 outlets are all DIMMING outlets.
Much more flexibile than a simple on/off, can dim halogen, dimmable fluorescent, dimmable CF (screw-in, no ballast), and lunar blue/night bulbs, to name a few. Use ANY outlet in ANY mode. No need to buy special “lunar modules”, lighting control modules” , etc. Also provides much nicer temperature control, so yo can use visible lighting for heat if desired (lots use it for temp controlled basking spots). You can ramp the lighting and temperature settable in minutes, 1 to 300.

2. EcoZone has Max 4 Humidity and 4 temp (using 4ea RHT probes). Competition has only 1 humidity probe .. .you can add another modules, but total module limit is 4, and this includes anything you want to do (so HK ‘net is already using 3 of 4 modules. … add Lunar to that and you are “done”)

Also our Rh probes are small ¼” dia, not big modules.

3. Mister/Fogger Control based on humidity AND time.Our automatic humidity control is not a simple on/off based on the set point, but has advanced interval and duration control to function as a herp keeper would expect. For example:

Programmable Rh check interval – you tell it how often to check humidity, and if low, then run the misters. Prevents running misters too often. Programmed in minutes 1-300.

Mister Rh control mode will run misters only for the pre-determined mist cycle (programmed in seconds 1-300) … prevent floods and over-misting!

Plus, settable Day and Night Rh set points…also you set the day and night clock time as well.

3. I/O Output Relay, PLUS I/O input .Run you DC mister or DC fans from the I/O Output, and save the 4 AC outlets for lights, heaters, etc.
New: Adding humidity and temp controlled (not just timer controlled) to the I/O output mode. So you can run fans or mister based on probe inputs same as an AC line!

I/O input can detect opened or closed contacts. Can trigger events like the I/O output to switch “on”, etc. when contacts close. Also used for float switch on RO systems, etc.

4. Web/Net Interface
This is the coolest part of the EcoZone Controller!
Setup, control, and monitor from any web browser (inc your iPhone). No need to physically access the unit, as long as it is plugged into your home network router.

Also send email alerts for overtemp, undertemp, power restart, etc.

Check it out: live unit demo on the web

Ez400 Vivarium Controller

5. 12mo Seasonal Control of ALL parametersLike everything, all of our settings can be programmed over a 12 month calendar . So you can vary the settings over the year, with no limitations.


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

profilux will work too


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoping to rebirth this thread. So does anyone have a comparison between the HerpKeeper and the EcoZone? I've played with the live demo EcoZone has on their website and it seems pretty awesome, i'm wondering how the herpkeeper compares.


----------

